# Another MAC / Estee Lauder Warehouse sale haul



## soveryfabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

I got mostly eye shadows and lip products. Also some brushes, lashes, paint pots, cleanse off oil, mini Fix+ and a bunch of random bits.

It was my 2nd time going to one of these sales and I'm glad I got to go. Will have new goodies to play with for a while!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow you got a ton of stuff!! I went too but did not get nearly as much...hopefully I'll get to go to the next one and stock up!! Enjoy =)


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay!  Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 8, 2010)

How exciting soveryfabulous! You did very well!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of stuff! I'm sure you're gonna have lots of fun


----------



## Civies (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you go twice? How did you get so many lip products ? :O


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Did you go twice? How did you get so many lip products ? :O_

 
I went with my bf and he got some of the lip stuff for me.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy! You cleaned up! lol


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm so jealous!  i wish we had warehouse sales on the west coast.  idk why la or sf doesn't have them.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow that is awesome enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## vala (Mar 8, 2010)

wow I really like your haul! thanks for sharing


----------



## Civies (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soveryfabulous* 

 
_I went with my bf and he got some of the lip stuff for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I must make a note of this ... must drag bf to next sale


----------



## Melxo (Mar 9, 2010)

Enjoy all your new goodies!! 

Great idea on the boyfriend part, dearly noted for if I ever go!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 9, 2010)

hehe yeah, it was very helpful having him there. He drove me to the sale and he waited in lines for me while I looked at stuff.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

The first time I went to the sale, my bf drove me and went though the whole place with me.  He was so sweet about it - he hates shopping more than anything in the world. And, well, make-up shopping, you can imagine. Unfortunately I felt bad for him and I rushed through so fast that I missed so many things (brushes? there were brushes?)  For all subsequent ones, he happily drives me and then picks me up, but won't go through the torture again


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

Oooh is that the 272 brush?  I got one too, and it's my favourite buy from the whole sale. It's amazing.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_The first time I went to the sale, my bf drove me and went though the whole place with me. He was so sweet about it - he hates shopping more than anything in the world. And, well, make-up shopping, you can imagine. Unfortunately I felt bad for him and I rushed through so fast that I missed so many things (brushes? there were brushes?) For all subsequent ones, he happily drives me and then picks me up, but won't go through the torture again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, I prepared mine before hand, told him that it'd probably be a couple hours in there and that I wanted to be very thorough. He was a good sport about it, though I could tell towards the end he just wanted to get out of there! 

And that is the 272 brush, I haven't tried it yet, but I am excited to! It kind of looks like the 239 to me, but angled, I bet I can put it to good use.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2010)

OMG!! THAT IS A HAUL!

We never get skincare and brushes here


----------



## xmaedayx (Mar 11, 2010)

So, here is my haul from the Mac Warehouse Sale... I went totally crazzy . I did some major damage to my wallet but it was worth it =) 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kz515peLUH1qzmq31o1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId  =0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1268432011&Signature  =oDifi9wRjEQujzpYlUqz3rmkjdo%3D


----------

